# Driftwood resin display from Petsmart



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find one or two of these driftwood resin displays ? They were discontinued I think from Petsmart but looking to see if anyone has them. Let me know , [email protected].


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

they still have ones like this, but the resin paint flakes off after a year so I don't advise using them;

















you can just mount these wide side up to approach the open branch effect you may want.
Texas has so much excellent aquarium safe driftwood around, it's a shame not to use them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got something like that but I've seen the brown ones away fade out over time... what about ADA down in houston and getting some real driftwood from them.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm looking for that exact one. I want two more hopefully to match the one I have. Resin doesn't alter pH factors like real driftwood.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

praxis5624 said:


> Resin doesn't alter pH factors like real driftwood.


I kinda doubt that's true of all woods. many woods are long immersed or are very dense, so either way they have little tannins or decomp that will effect your pH. besides, if you use crushed coral in your substrate or filter, that will reverse any effect driftwood may have on your water pH. regardless, I hope you find what you want, but if I had Texas as my backyard, the last thing I'd put in my tanks would be artificial wood or rock. that would be like living in Malaysia and putting a goldfish in my tank.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm not here to debate , just looking for an item and need help. I keep Tropheus colonies and most know that just a little hint of a problem means problems. So I like the appearance of this decoration in my tank and hope members here can help guide me where I can find it.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

prax - understood.
I would google artificial driftwood and surf around a while;
http://www.aquariumguys.com/driftwood-decorations.html
you might even find better items than what you seek.
http://www.google.com/images?q=artificial driftwood


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you currently own one, try giving it a look over to see if you can find any manufacture printed name on it.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

I did Dig....but there are no identifying numbers on it......


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't seem to find it. It may be an discontinued item. Here is some others I have found

http://www.petco.com/product/109844/PETCO-Tree-Log-with-Base-Aquatic-Decor.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Decor

http://www.petco.com/product/109845/PETCO-Tree-Log-Aquatic-D%C3%A9cor.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-productdetail_2-_-PETCO%20Tree%20Log%20Aquatic%20D%C3%A9cor-109845


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

PetSmart, Burleson...


Resin wood by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


----------

